# SURF CUP 2020!!



## gotothebushes (Jun 8, 2020)

Question! If Surf Cup is actually happening, does anyone in Socal have any idea if there will be a ID Camp a day before Surf Cup starts? I heard this from a couple of people but they had no details to back up. Any information would be helpful. Please private message me if you rather share privately.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 8, 2020)

Camp the day before a tournament?  

If you're playing in the tournament why would you attend a camp and stress your body the day before?  

Tourneys now have to keep people for gathering, minimize the coming and goings, and a bunch of other stuff so adding on extra things seems like something they would avoid for the short-term.

Really hard to guess or predict if surf is able to go or will be popular for the olders from In State.  Out of state even the public health officers are worried about opening up tournaments to "outsiders".   Timelines may work better for youngers but they are bumping into the school year at some point.  Should have a better idea next 2-3 weeks or so.


----------

